

Zombie-Town USA: Disease Dynamics Simulation - ohaikbai
http://mattbierbaum.github.io/zombies-usa

======
runatme
This a javascript implementation of the simulations that we used to study
zombies on the continental US. More details can be found in the preprint on
the arxiv [http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.01104](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.01104)

The parameters are (1) the kill to bite ratio which is the relative ability
for a human to kill a zombie and a zombie to bite a human, (2) the walking
speed of a zombie (the time to walk 1 mile), and (3) the number of simulation
steps in between redraws (so it can be tuned to work on various hardware
responsively).

------
clickonchris
What is kill to bite ratio?

